# Gateway Computers, Thieves or Morons, You Decide...



## Cryozombie (Mar 11, 2005)

So, Somtime Early February my roommate ordered a new Computer from Gateway.  Along with The PC and Monitor he was also promised a Free Microsoft Xbox.

Several weeks went by, after Gateway claimed the PC was shipped, and he had not recieved it.  He called Gateway, who informed him there was a delay, and the pc would not be shipped for another week.  At that point, he canceled his order with gateway, who issued a refund to him.  He bought a new Dell PC, which is at the house and in use.

Today, a Gateway computer arrived at our home.  He contacted Gateway, who informed him that because the PC was assembled and shipped, he *has *to keep it, per their agreement, and legal action will be taken if he does not.  They claim that they have no record of the order cancelation, and that the refund that was sent to him was in error.

They also did not send him his free Xbox. 

*I* told him to leave the damn thing in the box, and to call them and tell them to take him to court.

Overall, those sound like pretty shady buisness practices for Gateway to pull...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2005)

Does he have proof of cancelation?  If not, then it's his word against theirs.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 11, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Does he have proof of cancelation? If not, then it's his word against theirs.


Well... the refund they issued him... that seems like proof of cancelation to me... but what do I know.


----------



## Deuce (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure he has proof of the refund, which would give credit to his word.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 11, 2005)

fax them a copy of the refund check if you have it, and sell the PC on e-bay.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 11, 2005)

I would say if it was a credit card charge that was refunded, cancel the CC so that gateway can't try and recharge it  :uhyeah:


----------

